# Tesla Navigation



## jtdiddy (Jun 12, 2017)

Sorry for the newbie question but is the navigation system in tesla cars an "upgrade" option like in most regular cars or does this come standard? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Model34mePlease (Jun 3, 2017)

Standard


----------



## jtdiddy (Jun 12, 2017)

Model34mePlease said:


> Standard


Wow, ok thanks.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

jtdiddy said:


> Wow, ok thanks.


A warm welcome to the forum, @jtdiddy !!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

jtdiddy said:


> Wow, ok thanks.


A major reason for it is that it will automatically navigate you to super chargers on your route.


----------



## Poobah (Oct 10, 2017)

Tesla Navigation to get a major overhaul in early 2018. The article is short on details, referring to a tweet from Elon that states that they are performing rigorous testing prior to release.

https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/21/tesla-vehicles-to-get-a-major-navigation-overhaul-in-2018/


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

I can't find it now but the original tweet from Elon said something to effect of "Major software update coming in 2018". It did not specifically reference navigation. The Navigation tweet was in response to someone asking about a nav update. I'm wondering if the major update is also going to include a re-fresh of the S/X interior or maybe even exterior? Or, who knows, maybe he will turn on the rear seat heaters!....


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I must say I was highly impressed with Model 3 nav, so better should be downright amazing!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I must say I was highly impressed with Model 3 nav, so better should be downright amazing!


I would expect they are working more on bringing the S/X (you know, the more superior models...) up to the level that the Model 3 navigation is at than updating the brand new Model 3 navigation.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I would expect they are working more on bringing the S/X (you know, the more superior models...) up to the level that the Model 3 navigation is at than updating the brand new Model 3 navigation.


I think this is just the tip of the iceberg as we should see a fair amount of changes to S/X soon to catch up and surpass the 3.


----------

